# wilkes 2013



## morganco.killa08 (Aug 13, 2013)

whose ready? we have one month!


----------



## slick head hunter (Aug 15, 2013)

cant hardly stand it come on opening day


----------



## cliff from jax (Aug 19, 2013)

Yep cant wait was up there last weakend havnt seen it this wet in a long time got some nice bucks on the cam good luck guys


----------



## morganco.killa08 (Aug 20, 2013)

went down this past weekend as well. so wet, muddy, nasty. I also haven't seen it this bad in a long time. hoping it wont be like this opening weekend! make tracking that first one of the year very difficult


----------



## deermaster13 (Aug 29, 2013)

*al*

It has been wet thats for sure. So far this is first week in along time with no rain on my end of the county. I have seen several good ones while driving to work this week as well.


----------



## josh33 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ready for a great season. Glad we havent seen any hogs yet this year. cam pic are looking good. cant wait. this time next sat. will be in ground blind. good luck to everyone


----------



## josh33 (Sep 9, 2013)

was there any  rain down there last week? planted a few plots and hope they got some rain.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 15, 2013)

josh33 said:


> was there any  rain down there last week? planted a few plots and hope they got some rain.



I am worried that we could lose our plots. I hasn't rained since we planted.

On a brighter note, the season has opened and we had a good group at the lease. Saw a good many deer but nobody got a shot.


----------



## josh33 (Sep 16, 2013)

Need rain bad seen two no shot


----------



## morganco.killa08 (Sep 16, 2013)

our property was extremely dry. food plots were hard as rocks. hunted all weekend did not see a deer. guessing the moon had them moving all night.


----------



## deermaster13 (Sep 16, 2013)

I had a freind hunt this wkend and he killed a doe saturday morning. He seen 2 different bucks and 7 does. Thankfully no hogs been on camera lately. Good luck to all.


----------



## Snackdaddy66 (Sep 16, 2013)

Saw a couple of does in the morning.  Nothing that afternoon.  Have a novice food plot question.  I have had seed out for two weeks and not a whiff of rain.  How long will the seed make it without rain?


----------



## cliff from jax (Sep 16, 2013)

I shot a doe sunday morning we seen deer every time we were in the tree but it is bad dry plots look like crap


----------



## morganco.killa08 (Sep 17, 2013)

ya we gambled and planted a little earlier this year because of all the rain we have had. nothing but dust fields now.


----------



## josh33 (Sep 22, 2013)

anything good out of wilks  this weekend? Didnt go down this weekend will thursday. hope we got some rain.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 24, 2013)

We had a good rain this past Saturday. All of our plots but one germinated and were coming up well when the dry spell set in. Hopefully that rain will save them all.

Our guys are seeing deer but as far as I am aware, only one shot has been taken so far. It did not connect...


----------



## cliff from jax (Sep 24, 2013)

Im headin up thursday my uncle went up last friday has seen deer all weak but no shots yet raining up there tonite and tomorrow


----------



## cr00241 (Sep 24, 2013)

I was up there this past weekend. Crazy storm came through Saturday evening. Snapped a couple of trees from the winds. I have seen deer every time I have been in the stand. All does and fawns.


----------



## josh33 (Sep 29, 2013)

just came back from club, food plots look great. the rain really made them jump. lots of tracks. but we hunted fri pm until this am out of the three of us we only seen two deer. dont under where they are ! i gess night riders. good luck to everyone


----------



## cliff from jax (Sep 30, 2013)

I was up fri,sat and suday they moved good saw lots of deer rite at dark friday nite and around 9:00 saturday morning they were all on acorns they are droping good at my Place but we need
More rain for the plots


----------



## josh33 (Oct 10, 2013)

hope everyone is having some good luck. headed down friday around lunch. Hopeing for some good smoke pole action. will post the out come. good luck to everyone.


----------



## josh33 (Oct 14, 2013)

deer movement on our lease is slow mostly night. hope it will get better as the temps drop.


----------



## cliff from jax (Oct 14, 2013)

Slow om mine also lots of acorns i havnt seen this many in a long time just got to find the rite tree


----------



## cliff from jax (Oct 20, 2013)

First weakend of gun was slow saw somr deer but not many the game warden was given out tickets for bait an no orange in the tignall area club next to mine got it good i think 6 people got tickets


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 22, 2013)

We seen a few does and two bucks. Hopefully this weekend will be better.


----------



## josh33 (Oct 22, 2013)

had three does killed on my club on hwy 44. not much else seen. maybe this weekend will be better. cooler temps coming


----------



## cliff from jax (Oct 28, 2013)

We had a good weakend the bucks are startin to get on there feet found a bunch of scrapes and the weather was great


----------



## MonroeTaco (Nov 6, 2013)

Any updates from Wilkes; especially near Washington, Aonia, Clark Hill WMA? Haven't been up since opening weekend.


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 6, 2013)

I live in danburg, seen a few running does this past weekend. Talked to several others that seen the same thing. Processor has posted several real good ones on his facebook page that have been killed. I seen 2 bucks on the way home tonight with does crossing the road.


----------



## josh33 (Nov 10, 2013)

slow on our club still. just about all night pic. only one killed this weekend. Dont know maybe it will pick up


----------



## Snackdaddy66 (Nov 10, 2013)

I was down this weekend around Washington and still have not seen the signs I would expect.  I have seen some deer, but no chasing yet.  ????


----------



## MonroeTaco (Nov 11, 2013)

We had 7 hunters this weekend, and 4 deer killed. Saw plenty of sign, a few scrapes. Some really nice bucks on cameras, but running at night. 2 hunters missed 2 deer. D&B Processing said they have had a good turnout so far this year.


----------



## yousureimissed (Nov 14, 2013)

Will be heading up next week.  Any rut updates would be nice to hear.  I hope the timing is right because this is later than our usual trip.


----------



## josh33 (Nov 23, 2013)

Didnt go this weekend going to wait until mid next week. Hope things are better. Our club has deer but they are night riders. i think it will be the first week od dec. before the good bucks start running. good luck to everyone


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 23, 2013)

I had a friend kill a nice 8 point Monday evening. He came thru behind a doe. That only one seen chasing. I have lots trail cam picks of small bucks and lots of does. It was really quite this morning and seen 4 does. F0ur of us hunted this evening and no one seen anything. Hope in the morning will be better. I am taking a 4 day weekend for the holidays so maybe put little meat in freezer.


----------

